# Lordstown 2014 Meet Pictures/Videos/Impressions



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, in case anyone hasn't seen this yet...

Chevrolet Cruze enthusiasts from across the U.S. and Canada visit Valley | WKBN.com


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome, awesome meet!!


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Just posted in the Facebook group:

Well folks, as I hypermile my brain into my twentieth hour of being awake, I'm trying to reflect before it really becomes a blur. So many friends to finally meet or catch up with, so many great cars to check out, and so many awesome memories to make further reminded me just why CruzeTalk is so great. Again, the pride these employees have in the product they build is so special, when they all thank us for buying their car, I have to respond with thanks for building such a great car! One million Cruzen doesn't happen automatically!

It may not have been the most beautiful day for pictures, or hanging outside for that matter, but it was productive. After the tour, I heard people worked on their cars, from a simple plug gap on a new Cruze, to my challenging mod (thanks Anthony and Tim!), to a mid pipe install, all of which brought together the group more in some way. Even though I'll argue it seemed I became closest buddies with the asphalt parking lot!

I'm disappointed I never got to see Mike's camera shy tribble, aside from seeing it from a distance as it slid off the car during the interview.

I have also been unsuccessful in finding -J's dash. If anyone locates this simple yet critical link between he and his phone, please let him know.

Last but not least, a special shout out and thanks to the man, Andrei, for being persistent to make this meet happen this year. Most of y'all have no idea the lengths he went to ensure our meet could actually happen as scheduled.

Everyone be safe as you head out for home/vacation tomorrow, and I look forward to seeing all of you next year!

- Your epic beard(less) Lordstown tour pace car driver


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*What an amazing day!*

Everyone,

What a great day and a wonderful group of people! GM was extremely gracious again and thanks to them for opening up their doors to welcome us. True CUSTOMER APPRECIATION these people showed us! What an opportunity we were again given to tour a cutting-edge manufacturing facility normally not accessible to the public! Thanks Andrei for pulling this all together again for us. 

Young and not so young, we all got along extremely well, enjoyed each other, treated each other as friends and truly enjoyed the day! We will be talking about that day until next year's event! Ed & Jeanne (2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE)


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What a great success. 

All those things that that could be planned for came off beautifully. 

Those that could not (weather, hot water) will get a chance at a re-do next year. 

The amount of effort required to successfully pull something of this nature off cannot be underestimated. 

Many thanks to Andrei and the other CruzeTalk organizers; Tom and his team at Lordstown Assembly; and of course, the members and leadership of UAW 1112!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Andrei, thanks for putting the meet together.
Lots of nice people and a broad variety of trim levels and colors of their cars. Hopefully in the near future GM will allow us to showcase a variety of body styles as well!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't be thankful enough for the opportunity and experience that Andrei, GM and the local UAW offered us. All showed true hospitality and it was great meeting many of you. The plant tours were simply awesome, they exceeded my expectations. What a great birthday present for myself! 

Trip out to Lordstown and including running around the meet activities I managed 46.6 in my Eco at the pump.. trip home is today. What a great day! 

If anyone wants a full res pic from above, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I will be heading back to Northwest Indiana in a little while, so I would like to share my thoughts before I hit the road.

I want to thank everyone for making a new(er) guy like me feel welcome. I couldn't have asked for a better time(except from mother nature, maybe). It was nice to put some faces behind the names here, especially a few of our moderators(XtremeRevolution, obermd, and Sunline Fan). I made some new friends, and I can't wait until next year.

Excited to see the pictures/videos you all have.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome pictures everyone! Can't wait to see more and hopefully some video!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Great time, with great people! Can't say enough about how awesome the Lordstown facility staff and the local UAW are for allowing and accommodating us for a second time ! Go pro videos should be edited and up by Monday! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## texascruise (Oct 8, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Great time, with great people! Can't say enough about how awesome the Lordstown facility staff and the local UAW are for allowing and accommodating us for a second time ! Go pro videos should be edited and up by Monday!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Aaron, thanks again for catching my flickering taillights as we pulled into the west plant.

I can only echo everyone's feelings of thankfulness and awe at getting to tour the plant and putting faces to names. It's amazing how enthusiasts such as ourselves can come together like we did. It was very much worth the ~800-mile solo trip to/from Chicago. I will be uploading some pictures and videos later as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Andrei thank you so much for making the Lordstown trip possible again this year! I cannot stress enough how amazing it is to be active in a forum where we are more than just a forum. We are a family of owners that get the chance to meet each year and interact on a human level with each other. I truly enjoyed seeing those from last year and all the new faces this year!

To everyone that attended thank you for making it to Lordstown! You are what make CruzeTalk the forum that it is along with all the members who could not be with us! I was sorry that I couldn't stay until Saturday because I had to get home in time for my nephews christening. Still it was totally worth the trip! Hopefully, GM Gods willing they will let us back in next year. See you all in the forums fellow Cruzers!


To the Lordstown Plant personnel and the UAW personnel: If you happen to read this thank so much for taking time out your very busy day to let us tour your facilities and for the wonderful lunch at the UAW hall! I thank you for my Cruze and everyday that I drive it I remember the sweat, work, and personal sacrifices each of you made to give me a quality automobile that keeps me safe when I leave my home and family everyday to commute to work so I can provide for my family just as you all do at the plant. You are what makes America great!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im thinkin in a year or two I will be able to attend this meet. I would love to roll into the parking lot of the lordstown facility driving a cruze with 500k miles.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can someone help me. there was a member at the meet that had a autumn LS with a home-made intake on it. He had some great interor LED lights that i wanted to look into but i forog this user name  .. Help? his name is Brian (?) and his wife was rebecca.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

cruzeecobluetpaz if you make it to Lordstown with 500.000.00 miles on the clock GM should give you a reward of say like a newer Engine and drive train , along with some cash for that long ride back to Idaho . shoot I would attend for that accolade .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm so mad I couldn't make it...... but no way would they let me take a day off before my 90 day period... 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## texascruise (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*Almost forgot to post a picture of our "mascot" for the day!!!!*

Oh, almost forgot to post the photo of our "mascot" for the day, Cha-Cha!!!!! She couldn't have been any cuter if she tried! She sure left "paw prints" on everyone's heart ! :wub:


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> Can someone help me. there was a member at the meet that had a autumn LS with a home-made intake on it. He had some great interor LED lights that i wanted to look into but i forog this user name  .. Help? his name is Brian (?) and his wife was rebecca.



That would be me Keith what would you like to know


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Great coverage, hope to be at next year's. Who's blue Cruze at 00:40 in news video? I need pics!


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Mick said:


> Great coverage, hope to be at next year's. Who's blue Cruze at 00:40 in news video? I need pics!


Thats mridge43. He works at the plant. If u need to find his name to send message just go to the tour thread on page 47.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Oh, almost forgot to post the photo of our "mascot" for the day!!!!! He couldn't have been any cuter if he tried! I have forgotten his name, but he sure left "paw prints" on everyone's heart ! :wub:


That's Cha-Cha, she's my wife's service dog. 

She's barking right now because we just came home to find that ants came in with the newspaper.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are shots I took - from the hotel parking lot, Chacha, from the 8:00 am staging area and the union hall parking lot.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*Cha-Cha!!!*



Tomko said:


> That's Cha-Cha, she's my wife's service dog.
> 
> She's barking right now because we just came home to find that ants came in with the newspaper.


Thanks for the update on _HER_ name. :smile: She is precious!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey everyone.

Thank for all for a great trip. Thanks especially to our moderators for setting it all up. It was a really great to see inside the factories and to meet so many new people. The trip was a great way to end the winter and bring in the spring time. I will have photos and a video up soon ( once i am not working) i will post it to Youtube and then share the link here. Again thank you to everyone who made this trip possible.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I really had a great time, and am very glad I could come this year. It was great meeting everybody, putting a face to the username, and talking to a lot of you - great group of people we've got here. You may laugh, but I also really enjoyed the different accents from people all over the country/Canada.

The plant tour was awesome, and all of the employees seem to take a lot of pride in their work and the car that they build.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Fantastic trip! It was scan absolute pleasure to meet all of you, many of which I've been conversing with for more than two years!

It's funny how you build a mental image of people you've never met... J, for some strange reason I kept picturing you as you avatar. I'm going to change my avatar pic to some Calvin Klein underwear model and make a pact to never ever meet anyone in person again.

Great group, great plant tours, great dog, and great people building a great car.

Thanks to Andrei for setting this up, and a HUGE thanks to the folks at the Lordstown plant for being so accommodating.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

We both had an awesome time meeting everyone and touring the plants! Thank you to everyone involved in organizing the entire meet, the plant personnel, the locals that checked out the route/meet spot, and everyone else! Will definitely try to do it again next year. It was nice chatting with the different members throughout the entire day; Made some new friends and look forward to seeing you all again sometime!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

FlintCruze said:


> ...the locals that checked out the route/meet spot...


YES! Big thanks to the local fellas for setting things up and making some great suggestions as to meeting places, hotel stays, etc.

You guys are the best, even if you DO show up to a CRUZE meet with a FORD pickup (black bowtie)...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Andrei, thanks for setting this up for us. I am curious as to how the reporter found us at the Ice House...

My vocal tribble was riding in the front dashboard across Pennsylvania and really didn't like the rough bridges in western PA. It screamed going over some of them.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Here are a few pictures I managed to capture...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

After looking over my pics, most aren't any good because my camera is having trouble focusing lately, and the rest aren't much different than the rest posted here already.


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks again to Andrei, and anyone else from this forum/local area who set up the meet. It's often a thankless job to put so much energy into these events, especially when you have families of your own and careers to tend to as well. My 12yo son and I really enjoyed the tour of the plants and hanging out afterwards. It has been said, but talking with the employees of the plant really shows how proud the workers there are (as they should be!) to be building such a solid/classy car. Hope to be able to attend next year and see you all then!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello everyone!,

I hope all of you had a great time in Lordstown! All of your pictures look great . Erica, Kristen and I wish we could have been there, but we enjoyed your comments, feedback and of course perusing through all of your pictures. Have a great day all.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

obermd said:


> Andrei, thanks for setting this up for us. I am curious as to how the reporter found us at the Ice House...
> 
> My vocal tribble was riding in the front dashboard across Pennsylvania and really didn't like the rough bridges in western PA. It screamed going over some of them.


I sent 27 news a email letting them know about meet and where u guys were traveling from. They have a REPORT IT feature on there website. 27 news have there own cruze so I sent to them.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> I sent 27 news a email telling them about meet and where u guys were traveling from. They have a REPORT IT feature on there website. 27 news have there own cruze so I sent to them.


*Chevrolet Cruze enthusiasts from across the United States and Canada visited the Valley Friday morning
*


*Chevrolet Cruze enthusiasts from across the U.S. and Canada visit Valley | WKBN.com
*
*Photos: Chevy Cruze Enthusiasts | Chevy Cruze Enthusiasts | photoMojo | WKBN.COM*

*Photos: Chevy Cruze Enthusiasts | WKBN.com*


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm glad everyone had a great time and a no unfortunate events in their travels. Only wish I could have hung around longer but work intruded shortly after I left to renew my drivers license. Never even got to buy obermd that beer I promised him a couple months ago. My bad.



Blue Angel said:


> ...even if you do show up to a CRUZE meet with a FORD pickup (blackbowtie)...


At least it was American. The one guy at UAW hall was steaming a bit about the BMW 320i at the end of the pack with me whom I am assuming was blk88verde as I didn't get a chance to talk with him but he mentioned the other day he had one.



chevycruzeassembler said:


> I sent 27 news a email letting them know about meet...


I called a few days beforehand as well. The entire Mahoning valley deserved to know about this group that supports it's product. I also hoped that it would attract some more members! Thank you free marketing... :th_coolio:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Blue Angel* _...even if you do show up to a CRUZE meet with a FORD pickup (blackbowtie)... :smile:
> 
> _
> 
> At least it was American. The one guy at UAW hall was steaming a bit about the BMW 320i at the end of the pack with me whom I am assuming was blk88verde as I didn't get a chance to talk with him but he mentioned the other day he had one.


I haveta say...it was really weird seeing so many American cars up there. Even driving up further North, the same was true.

I think I could count on my hands the number of Honda/Toyota products I saw on the road in Ohio...a stark contrast to my area where they're literally everywhere.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

“It attracts all sorts of age groups and all sorts of people. It reaches out to everybody. All the tuners, the guys who like to modify their cars. All the guys who just like a classy vehicle,” said Pop. “It appeals everywhere and it is reliable with good fuel economy. We were getting like 60 miles per gallon, some us on the way here.”

Just got to add what a great job xtreme aka POP did in front of the camera. Dont think it was your first time in the spotlight. Haha. Glad everyone made it back safe and was nice meeting everyone.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

blackbowtie said:


> At least it was American...


Got me there. 

BTW, thanks for setting up the group rate at the Best Western, many of us took advantage of that deal!


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I haveta say...it was really weird seeing so many American cars up there... ...could count on my hands the number of Honda/Toyota products I saw on the road in Ohio...a stark contrast to my area where they're literally everywhere.


The ratio has been getting much better in recent years. There are still many imports around here; but with successful vehicles being built in Lordstown, Ecoboost engines at the Ford plant in Cleveland, people are coming back around to support a product that they are proud of and eager to buy from all three American companies. 

I am still in a bit of shock at the difference in atmosphere of being in that plant compared to my tour in 2003. Night and day difference in the attitude that people on the line and management have about building a great car compared to the geriatric Cavalier of years prior.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> ...thanks for setting up the group rate at the Best Western, many of us took advantage of that deal!


It wasn't a problem and was glad I could contribute something to the forum besides my opinions. I hope it was satisfactory to everyone who stayed there. If there were any issues, let me know and i will take them into consideration next year.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I need to make this next year. I should have planned ahead better. Had way to much going on to take a 2 week drive. It's over 2,400 miles one way for me. Thats a hike and a half for me. I'd still like to go, though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The one guy at UAW hall was steaming a bit about the BMW 320i at the end of the pack with me whom I am assuming was blk88verde as I didn't get a chance to talk with him but he mentioned the other day he had one.


 My apologies - I probably should have driven my 2004 GTO (Australian import) - but I would have used twice the fuel. On the way back east ECODave, kfr291 and I were driving together. kfr291 and I had radios and comparing MPGs along the way we were neck and neck both at a little over 46 MPGs running a little under 65 MPH. ECODave needed fuel about 200 miles into the trip and he blew us away, when we stopped and compared MPGs - he said he was running at 57 MPGs.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I haveta say...it was really weird seeing so many American cars up there. Even driving up further North, the same was true.
> 
> I think I could count on my hands the number of Honda/Toyota products I saw on the road in Ohio...a stark contrast to my area where they're literally everywhere.


 Where I live, American cars are the minority. On Sunday mornings on my way to church I take the Taconic State Pkwy - I would say 50% of the cars on that road are Mercedes, Audis and BMWs, the other 40% are Asian makes.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Agent_Orange said:


> Here are a few pictures I managed to capture...
> 
> View attachment 78658
> View attachment 78706
> View attachment 78714


Great photos mates,  ccasion14:


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

get ya'll here are my photos, video on its way


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> My apologies - I probably should have driven my 2004 GTO (Australian import) - but I would have used twice the fuel. On the way back east ECODave, kfr291 and I were driving together. kfr291 and I had radios and comparing MPGs along the way we were neck and neck both at a little over 46 MPGs running a little under 65 MPH. ECODave needed fuel about 200 miles into the trip and he blew us away, when we stopped and compared MPGs - he said he was running at 57 MPGs.


I thought we were all in the Non Ford Dodge Chrysler lot? 



jblackburn said:


> I haveta say...it was really weird seeing so many American cars up there. Even driving up further North, the same was true.
> 
> I think I could count on my hands the number of Honda/Toyota products I saw on the road in Ohio...a stark contrast to my area where they're literally everywhere.


Yeah, when you see a Cruze with window tint or a painted bowtie here, you assume they have to be on this forum somewhere lurking. Even the Dodge Dart is almost as rare as LTZ RS. Being a snow area, Subarus are a common vehicle found in my area. I am starting to see more Legacy that WRX's at this point. For non Subaru it's usually Hyundai or KIA.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> My apologies - I probably should have driven my 2004 GTO..


If I had mine running as well that would have been a treat for everyone. I meant to track you down and take a gander at that 320i though. Those things are sharp; even if it was getting the stink eye from that guy. I'm equally impressed with EcoDave and your mileage. 46 mpg is certainly nothing to sneeze at!



Merc6 said:


> I thought we were all in the Non Ford Dodge Chrysler lot?


You were. But some union guys are all-America or nothing at all. My hometown is right next to the plant and my friends parents that worked there got pretty crazy sometimes about all the imports in our town. Wouldn't allow them in there drive, harassed their neighbors constantly that owned anything other than Big 3... Things got pretty sketchy a couple times. :uhh:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The non-UAW produced lot was the only part of their lot big enough for all of us to park.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody planning to put up any videos of the meet, if there is any?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*`
Lordstown Proud! *_... and standing tall with one of a million reasons to celebrate._

Shown below are a few of the people who make the car we love: the car around which we gather as family, both virtual and real. Gracious hosts and salt-of-the-earth people, one and all, who know the car they build in the heartland of America makes a difference in countless thousands of lives in Northeast Ohio and in millions of lives around the world.

What a great and memorable day it was for those fortunate CruzeTALK members who were able to make the pilgrimage to meet the A-Teams of Lordstown. Making the day all-the-more special was the red carpet treatment offered by our Union brothers and sisters who love the Cruze every bit as much as do we. Many thanks to both U.A.W. locals for treating we Cruze-ians as visiting V.I.P. heads of State.

Total Respect.


click image to enlarge / cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir


click image to enlarge /cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> If I had mine running as well that would have been a treat for everyone. I meant to track you down and take a gander at that 320i though. Those things are sharp; even if it was getting the stink eye from that guy. I'm equally impressed with EcoDave and your mileage. 46 mpg is certainly nothing to sneeze at!


 Thanks - yeah I was impressed too - that is 10 MPGS over the highway rating and I bet it will do better, I just have over 2000 miles on it now. A few members got a look at it and go on short rides to the restaurants while we were at the hotel. I tried to stay out of the way with it and parked on the far end at the ice house and the union hall. Next year if I make it to Lordstown, it would be the GTO for sure.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *`
> Lordstown Proud! *_... and standing tall with one of a million reasons to celebrate._
> 
> Shown below are a few of the people who make the car we love: the car around which we gather as family, both virtual and real. Gracious hosts and salt-of-the-earth people, one and all, who know the car they build in the heartland of America makes a difference in countless thousands of lives in Northeast Ohio and in millions of lives around the world.
> ...



One of the tour guide ladies let me take a couple pictures on my phone of this banner and another larger one signed by all the Lordstown employees. They were hanging by the main entrance to the plant inside. After I took it, a really tall employee was so proud, he came up and pointed out where his name was on the banner.

For those who don't know, this millionth car was built on April 10th. It was decided that both unions would come together and buy the car. It will be raffled off to one of their union members later this month or next month, so the car will stay in the Lordstown family and area.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> My apologies - I probably should have driven my 2004 GTO (Australian import) - but I would have used twice the fuel. On the way back east ECODave, kfr291 and I were driving together. kfr291 and I had radios and comparing MPGs along the way we were neck and neck both at a little over 46 MPGs running a little under 65 MPH. ECODave needed fuel about 200 miles into the trip and he blew us away, when we stopped and compared MPGs - he said he was running at 57 MPGs.


Final MPG's was 47.6 ( thank you nyc traffic) it was 48mpg.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlJRgrlLXHc

Sorry the quality is not great, did not have time to swap the settings on the camera


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I was just thinking, I had a guy from the plant (I think he was the union 1112 VP, Tim) in my Cruze when we left from the plant and went to lunch. Not only was it an honor to have him ride along, it was an honor to have him experience 20# of boost in a Cruze!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicely done kfr291.....

I hope cruzeassembler sees it and shares with some of the plant folks.

Rob


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> I was just thinking, I had a guy from the plant (I think he was the union 1112 VP, Tim) in my Cruze when we left from the plant and Iwent to lunch. Not only was it an honor to have him ride along, it was an honor to have him experience 20# of boost in a Cruze!


Yeah hes vp. His names tim ohara


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's a quick vid heading into Lordstown East Assembly in the morning.





Also, there was a pic taken of the whole crew along the welding robots in the West sheet metal plant... anyone (Andrei) provided a copy of this pic, if allowed to share?


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlJRgrlLXHc
> 
> Sorry the quality is not great, did not have time to swap the settings on the camera


Thanks for such a GREAT video. Your choice of songs couldn't have said it better......"MADE IN AMERICA!!" Love, Love, Loved it!!!!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Vid has been blocked?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mick said:


> Vid has been blocked?



shouldnt be, but you can NOT veiw it from mobil devices aka phones and small tablets.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd love to get a copy of that plant photo they took!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nybble said:


> I'd love to get a copy of that plant photo they took!


The one where we were all near the Pontiac coupe welding point with sparks flying 20 feet in the air taken on an iPad? 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

nybble said:


> I'd love to get a copy of that plant photo they took!


Ditto here. :th_coolio:



Merc6 said:


> The one where we were all near the Pontiac coupe welding point with sparks flying 20 feet in the air taken on an iPad?


Yepper Merc6, that be the one!

Getting a full-resolution digital copy of the group photograph would be simply wonderful and another great way to remember that special day. A guy or gal could send out for a print with the digital image. Heck, who knows, with the photo in hand I'd finally be able to puts names to all those happy CruzeTALK faces before next year's meet.

*3rd Annual
CruzeTALK.com
2015
Lordstown Complex Visit

​*So then, I'm in for the photo and for next year's motorcade to the plant. Time to start the Lordstown 2015 sign-up thread. Our U.A.W. friends may be cranking out the next-gen 2016 in a year's time. Can't wait.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Ditto here. :th_coolio:
> 
> 
> Yepper Merc6, that be the one!
> ...


Hopefully they aren't too much in the middle of next gen D2xx stuff and can still welcome us for a tour!


----------



## JDOYLE0922 (Apr 28, 2014)

I feel the 3rd meet you guys need to push it back to the June. so after the tour we can all go to Salem and attend the 2015 Steel Valley Nationals car show in Salem, Ohio and cruise downtown in the evening. I heard a lot of you saying after the tour in the park what to do next and weren't ready to drive home just yet. Just putting it out there,


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Here's that fancy decal we got


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

So that is what Mike Ober looks like. LOL Should have gotten Andrei to talk to the reporters also. Wish I could have made it. But my son was more important. Hopefully if there is a next year, and I will be there.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Andrei was talking to the reporter for like half an hour but I guess they decided to use Mike's footage instead.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nybble said:


> Here's that fancy decal we got
> 
> View attachment 80186


LOL it looks even bigger on the car.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Andrei was talking to the reporter for like half an hour but I guess they decided to use Mike's footage instead.


 The footage I seen was of andrei. Talking to reporter at icehouse.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is my first edit from my GoPro footage: Second Annual International Lordstown Cruze Meet 2014 - YouTube . View in HD.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Here is my first edit from my GoPro footage: Second Annual International Lordstown Cruze Meet 2014 - YouTube . View in HD.


I was wondering what happened to that random car that was in half the videos 1:58 it took off.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Andrei was talking to the reporter for like half an hour but I guess they decided to use Mike's footage instead.


Either Mike is more photogenic, or the reporter just doesn't like Amsoil.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> The Silver Ice Metallic Cruze with Pennsylvania plate in front of the camera car? That would be me.


Wait, you were 2 cars in front of me and I never met you?!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Either Mike is more photogenic, or the reporter just doesn't like Amsoil.


Or she's just naturally well-lubricated.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Pulled up next to this cruze today. Thought xtreme missed us. I was checkin out driver to make sure.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> View attachment 80970
> 
> 
> Pulled up next to this cruze today. Thought xtreme missed us. I was checkin out driver to make sure.


Saw this guy in Cortland the day after the tour, thought the same thing until I saw it had OH tags and wasn't an Eco.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

blackbowtie said:


> Saw this guy in Cortland the day after the tour, thought the same thing until I saw it had OH tags and wasn't an Eco.


Long lost twin separated at birth?


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> Saw this guy in Cortland the day after the tour, thought the same thing until I saw it had OH tags and wasn't an Eco.



Hahaha. Yeah caught me off guard when I pulled up next too. Just glad I got a chance to snap pic


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> View attachment 80970
> 
> 
> Pulled up next to this cruze today. Thought xtreme missed us. I was checkin out driver to make sure.


Also, and im not making this up, you can see the on ramp you took last year in background, we are right at the bridge by best western everyone stayed at so what a ironic place to be and see him at that moment where u guys stayed.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Whats up everyone. Got some good news. The week after cruzetalks visit here a big bulletin about you guys with pictures was posted throughout the plant. talked to lady that puts them up and removes them and reserved as many as possible. Only bad news is she accidentally forgot and threw away most. I was only able to get 3. So sorry more people cant get one. I promised xtreme one so 2 are available. what I am going to do for everyone interested that did attend tour to send me a pm with there Own 3 digit number. Once I get everyones number ill let u know what night im going to use on the ohio pick 3 lottery 
the 2 closest to winning number win this cool souvenier. Just send me ur 3 digit number if u want entered. Also if anyone can get me a list of all attendees so I can message whoever doesnt see this to give everyone a chance. Thanks guys.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Whats up everyone. Got some good news. The week after cruzetalks visit here a big bulletin about you guys with pictures was posted throughout the plant. talked to lady that puts them up and removes them and reserved as many as possible. Only bad news is she accidentally forgot and threw away most. I was only able to get 3. So sorry more people cant get one. I promised xtreme one so 2 are available. what I am going to do for everyone interested that did attend tour to send me a pm with there Own 3 digit number. Once I get everyones number ill let u know what night im going to use on the ohio pick 3 lottery
> the 2 closest to winning number win this cool souvenier. Just send me ur 3 digit number if u want entered. Also if anyone can get me a list of all attendees so I can message whoever doesnt see this to give everyone a chance. Thanks guys.


!!!!!!!!So that everyone can enjoy it, could you PLEASE scan the bulletin and post it on the site?


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> !!!!!!!!So that everyone can enjoy it, could you PLEASE scan the bulletin and post it on the site?


I could take picture of it but the thing is like 3 ft wide by 4 ft height so cant scan it.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

That would be fine if you could do that for us! Even if you have to take a series of photos to get it all in, that would be great to see it! Thanks for offering and for letting us know that the factory did this!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Could you possibly post the text of the bulletin? Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> That would be fine if you could do that for us! Even if you have to take a series of photos to get it all in, that would be great to see it! Thanks for offering and for letting us know that the factory did this!


Yep no problem. Prob wont be able to get it posted today. Travelling all day but tommorrow I will. Also started a fresh thread titled PLEASE READ IF YOU ATTENDED LORDSTOWN TOUR. in case anyone misses this thread


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> Could you possibly post the text of the bulletin? Very cool, thanks for sharing!


Well figure out a way to get it posted. If the pic doesnt work out ill record it and post on youtube or something.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm sorry if it's been said but was the surprise that was going to happen at the plant?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mattjt21 said:


> I'm sorry if it's been said but was the surprise that was going to happen at the plant?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Are you referring to the onsie for XR's baby? They gave it to him at the stamping plant.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Good luck everyone!!! Sorry I didnt get more. I am gonna ask next time I see them if theres a original thats maybe smaller. If so ill see about gettin for all of the attendees. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

---


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks CA! Any chance of posting the original group shot?

BTW, I'll bow out of the draw for this one... sending it to Canada would cost a few bucks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Thanks CA! Any chance of posting the original group shot?
> 
> BTW, I'll bow out of the draw for this one... sending it to Canada would cost a few bucks.


I have the group shots in an email. Just haven't had time to upload them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Thanks CA! Any chance of posting the original group shot?
> 
> BTW, I'll bow out of the draw for this one... sending it to Canada would cost a few bucks.


No way. It will cost less than what u paid to drive here. Give up ur 3 digits.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> No way. It will cost less than what u paid to drive here. Give up ur 3 digits.


You sure? Lance is quite a good hyper-miler.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70602


This is thread I have opened for the bulletin contest. Ill be posting everything there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Ni

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Ni
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hay Danny, I think we found Mr. Ed.

Watch out though. Don't want you to belch out one last ribbit if you get too close.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Hahaha. Tried editing because I just started using app which is way easier on phone and accidently butt posted. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

--

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MrPate (Sep 26, 2013)

This looks awesome. I wish I had gone. I will be watching for the 2015 trip and plan to take a little weekend vacation up north.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like you folks had a blast. It is nice to see the plant acknowledge you and treat you the way they did. Looks like a good time! I just want to say that this is one of the best forums that exists and it is because everyone is so nice on the forum while being super informative. Hopefully I will make the pilgrimage to Lordstown one of these years (Just to busy with a teenage daughter). I think touring the plant would be cool. ccasion14:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I doubt I'll be able to attend next year. Penguin LS will be graduating from the Colorado School of Mines.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome videos and pics! Thanks for posting. I thought that I was odd for loving my car so much, but I can see that there are a lot of us out there. Reading about how proud the assemblers from Lordstown are of the Cruzes they build really touches my heart. I hope to participate in the CruzeTalk.com gathering someday. I especially enjoyed the music videos by xtremeaaron and kfr291. :music:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I see a few people read the newsletter!


----------



## pedro67 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello everyone 
I wanted to congratulate for this meet
congratulations to all


----------



## InstinctMods (Sep 19, 2014)

When is the next one of these?! I don't even care to tour the factory, just wanna get together in mass and run the roads!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

InstinctMods said:


> When is the next one of these?! I don't even care to tour the factory, just wanna get together in mass and run the roads!


The factory tour is important! It is what binds us and it makes the workers feel good. People may poo on me for that because I said I would go but couldnt for work last minute two years running. But I am definitely going even if its by myself lol


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ill be there too.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

InstinctMods said:


> When is the next one of these?! I don't even care to tour the factory, just wanna get together in mass and run the roads!


We've had them in early May, so that's likely when we'll have it next year.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> We've had them in early May, so that's likely when we'll have it next year.


I won't be able to make it in 2015. My son (Penguin LS) will be graduating from the Colorado School of Mines on the 8th of May.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

InstinctMods said:


> When is the next one of these?! I don't even care to tour the factory, just wanna get together in mass and run the roads!


Right now tours and visitors are on hold while the plant gos through upgdades for the next gen cruze. Dont think tours will be going again till maybe late next year. Not sure.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Right now tours and visitors are on hold while the plant gos through upgdades for the next gen cruze. Dont think tours will be going again till maybe late next year. Not sure.


Andrei can be very persuasive...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Right now tours and visitors are on hold while the plant gos through upgdades for the next gen cruze. Dont think tours will be going again till maybe late next year. Not sure.


:sad010:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Even if we can't get a full tour, I'd be shocked if we didn't still have a meet anyway. I'm sure something could be worked out for all of us to get our cars together.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd be down for that lol.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I'd be down for that lol.


Not too far for ya T-bone?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Not too far for ya T-bone?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No sir. About 4 hours away, it'd be worth the drive lol.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The only bad part of going to this for me is I have to go through PITTSburgh , YUK!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> The only bad part of going to this for me is I have to go through PITTSburgh , YUK!


I stopped on my way back last year (we actually went around it on the way there). Never been - I LOVED Pittsburgh. Except the drivers - like any big city, lotta crappy drivers.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

As I am from Baltimore I am naturally a Ravens fan concordantly I am not a fan of such place know as the pitts.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> As I am from Baltimore I am naturally a Ravens fan concordantly I am not a fan of such place know as the pitts.


Ew, Ravens.

Will admit though...Flacco's an awesome QB.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

He is better than what he gets credit for, just like Cousins


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> The only bad part of going to this for me is I have to go through PITTSburgh , YUK!


I have to drive the entire state of PA to get to NJ. I pass breezewood wanting to get off there and head south.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

My oldest brother now lives in Pittsburgh, so I guess I'll be visiting there sooner than later. He seems to like it well enough. Says there's lot for the kids to do in Pittsburgh. 

He was really confused about the fact that he's seen multiple neighbors in and around his neighborhood with confederate flags hanging in their yard, given the fact the Pittsburgh/PA is above the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> My oldest brother now lives in Pittsburgh, so I guess I'll be visiting there sooner than later. He seems to like it well enough. Says there's lot for the kids to do in Pittsburgh.
> 
> He was really confused about the fact that he's seen multiple neighbors in and around his neighborhood with confederate flags hanging in their yard, given the fact the Pittsburgh/PA is above the Mason-Dixon line.


You haven't broken down near Yukon, Pa. Finding new roads I didn't need to find.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I have to drive the entire state of PA to get to NJ. I pass breezewood wanting to get off there and head south.


Dat exit 286 yo!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry I had to miss today's meet. Anyone starting the thread for today's 2015 3rd annual Lordstown pictures/videos/impressions? I'm dying to see some more pics and see some actual video footage. The news coverage of the meet was awesome! Chevy certainly could use that for promotional/advertising purposes.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pics, or it never happened.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I shot a GoPro video and forgot my cable, so no idea how it turned out. If it's any good, I'll upload it. Someone else had one as well. 

Photos - there are lots of those!


----------

